# Tracking car from customs/VPC to dealership



## soledoc (Feb 5, 2007)

I've tried searching this but it seems you can't do this. Has anybody been able to do this. Might be the most useful bit of information in trying to plan on the timing to pick up your car at the local dealership. 

Right now my car is one day away from disembarking at NYC/NJ port.


----------



## Dallas550 (Jan 16, 2011)

The only way to do it is to be in touch with your CA and/or call the 800 number. I wish there was another way, but the positive is you're closer to redelivery than being in the middle of the Atlantic! 

Once it hits VPC, you will have a preliminary dealer delivery date. That date usually ends up being off by a few days, but it gives a rough estimate of pickup.


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

Once the car is offloaded from the ship, I ask my CA to keep an eye on status.


----------



## soledoc (Feb 5, 2007)

Good to know. Kind of stinks because teaching my CA all about ED and now at the end I'll have to depend on her


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

soledoc said:


> Good to know. Kind of stinks because teaching my CA all about ED and now at the end I'll have to depend on her


Mine is still in bremerhaven.... so... you're in good shape 

Edit: on an unrelated note, I'm so anxious about getting my car back that I ordered winter wheels/tires already last night... I'll have them before the car they need to be bolted to :-/


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

I will be embedding one of these next time.


----------



## rebirth24 (Feb 5, 2015)

Gary J said:


> I will be embedding one of these next time.


Good call :thumbup:


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Years ago, I remember you could track your car by calling the shipping company. Waggoners in California. http://www.waggonerstrucking.com/contact.htm

But since I've done PCD for my last few cars, I've been out of touch with who is the current trucking vendor, or inded in the East.

Perhaps it still works? I just found this - http://www.bimmerfest.com/wiki/index.php/Getting_Your_BMW_Back_to_the_United_States

To find the status of your vehicle and its estimated delivery date at your dealership, you can contact the trucking company directly at:

Waggoners Trucking

800-449-3195

Waggoners Brunswick Terminal: 800-968-8107

Precision Motor Transport Group - some East Coast Deliveries

Main Office: (517) 349-3011

New Jersey Office: (201) 413-9420 - ask for Al Oscar


----------



## soledoc (Feb 5, 2007)

Sweet! Thanks Chris. I'll give the trucking co a call in a few days. Give it some time to clear customs and VPC.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

I was hoping we could (potentially) see each other again at PCD. But I guess not this time.


----------



## jerezano66 (Jan 23, 2007)

soledoc said:


> Sweet! Thanks Chris. I'll give the trucking co a call in a few days. Give it some time to clear customs and VPC.


Keep us posted. I'm curious to see how long it's takes. Hoping sooner rather than later for you.


----------



## soledoc (Feb 5, 2007)

Just sent Waggoners an email. I'll see if I get a response from them. If I don't I'll try calling.


----------



## soledoc (Feb 5, 2007)

Now my CA says my car is in Baltimore? At VPC. It showed the boat unloading at NY/NJ port. And that boat went next to Charleston.


----------



## soledoc (Feb 5, 2007)

It was not in Baltimore. It offloaded boat on May 6. Cleared customs May 7. At VPC in New Jersey until May 15. Left on car carrier May 15. Arrived at dealership in Indianapolis today May 18. I'll pick up tomorrow May 19.


----------



## nitinkarkhanis (Sep 9, 2007)

soledoc said:


> It was not in Baltimore. It offloaded boat on May 6. Cleared customs May 7. At VPC in New Jersey until May 15. Left on car carrier May 15. Arrived at dealership in Indianapolis today May 18. I'll pick up tomorrow May 19.


Any idea why it spent that much time at the VPC? Did you have any damage that needed repair?


----------



## soledoc (Feb 5, 2007)

nope. nobody said anything and I don't think you can tell.


----------

